# New Burmese litter



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Panthera had her first litter on 2 December. Had 3 babies within 1.5 hours although 2 were difficult. By evening we were sure she still had a kitten inside her. Ended up having an emergency C section with a dead kitten. :sad:
Luckily all seems well now, the wound healing nicely and the little fatties are gaining steadily 20 g every 24 hours. Relieved and happy now. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Although while severing the ambilical cord the new mum managed to bite off the tip of the tail of the brown baby! How freaky is that?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How adorable :001_wub::001_wub: Sorry to hear that your girl had a bad time but I hope she and the kittens continue to do well :thumbup1:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sorry she had a tough time of it. Lovely photos - it's so nice to see some tiny Burmese on PF :001_tt1:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are very cute and I am glad all is well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sorry it didnt go smoothly, but hope the 3 remaining kittens do well, they look so cute in the pics, keep us updated._


----------



## cinder (Jun 2, 2013)

They are adorable, and the mum is beautiful. Sorry to hear the last one didn't make it, but glad that the three babies are doing well.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

oh, they are beauties - sorry to hear mum had a bad time but good she is healing 

Can't wait to see more pics as they grow   :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

r.i.p little one , so glad mums ok and others are all pinky gorgeousness, hope the little tail heals good, best wishes , mum has amazing eyes, wow


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww baby burmese :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't usually post in cats but I have a real soft spot for Burmese. These are gorgeous and mum is just beautiful. Hope they all continue to do well.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Baby burmeezles!!! Squeee!!


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

For well-wishers wanting to see new photos.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

And some more


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1: and growing up so quickly too


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Kotanushka said:


> For well-wished wanting to see new photos.


If you could just parcel up the cream one and send to me, that would be great :001_tt1:

Oh oh oh :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

The last batch.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh wow, they are just too cute :001_tt1:

Please don't be posting the cute little cream one to MollyMilo... I think it's not fair to separate them when they are all so cute. Instead just send them all to me! :001_wub:


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Oh wow, they are just too cute :001_tt1:
> 
> Please don't be posting the cute little cream one to MollyMilo... I think it's not fair to separate them when they are all so cute. Instead just send them all to me! :001_wub:


To be honest, I am thinking about keeping this little girl especially if she turns out to be lilac like her mum (but she might be chocolate!).


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Oh wow, they are just too cute :001_tt1:
> 
> Please don't be posting the cute little cream one to MollyMilo... I think it's not fair to separate them when they are all so cute. Instead just send them all to me! :001_wub:


Err, no, I think you need an experienced Burmese owner so they all need to come to me!!! 

They are gorgeous and Mum has a fabulous expression!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

adorrrrrrrrrrrrabale, have they got names yet?,


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm in love.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> Err, no, I think you need an experienced Burmese owner so they all need to come to me!!!
> 
> They are gorgeous and Mum has a fabulous expression!


Tonkinese are 50% Burmese right? And since I have two that's like a whole Burmese? That sounds like experience right there!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous babies!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Tonkinese are 50% Burmese right? And since I have two that's like a whole Burmese? That sounds like experience right there!


Lol!!

But I have 2 whole ones and I had another growing up and I have also had a Tonk which makes my total 3 and a half Burmese!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> Lol!!
> 
> But I have 2 whole ones and I had another growing up and I have also had a Tonk which makes my total 3 and a half Burmese!!!


I think you have me beat 

I grew up with two Burmese cats but that only gets my total to 3 Burmese


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Absolutely adorable :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

That first picture you posted in your original post melted my heart, that is just so cute :001_wub:


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> adorrrrrrrrrrrrabale, have they got names yet?,


No names yet, waiting for personalities to show. :confused5:


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> Absolutely adorable :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> That first picture you posted in your original post melted my heart, that is just so cute :001_wub:


It was meant to! That's what they are for: a little joy and tenderness for Christmas and New Year!


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Mind you - just pics for Christmas! The babies will be going only in March!


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Three weeks old.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

More photos


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kotanushka said:


> More photos


gorgeous what colours are they?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures of your gorgeous babies :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Boys are blue and brown, the girl is probably lilac (but there is still a possibility she is chocolate - difficult to say at this age).


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Gorgeous - love the pic of mum with the brown kitten wrapped around her head. She looks super proud  :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kotanushka said:


> Boys are blue and brown, the girl is probably lilac (but there is still a possibility she is chocolate - difficult to say at this age).


My bets a lilac looking at those pics. love the chocolate one


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww, wish I'd never opened this thread cos I wants one.

They are gorgeous, you must be so proud.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

sskmick said:


> Aww, wish I'd never opened this thread cos I wants one.
> 
> They are gorgeous, you must be so proud.


Thank you very much for kind words. They are getting on well. Only 23 days old today and the weights are between 436 and 463g!


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Four weeks old but one day.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

More photos


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Some earlier ones.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

My oh my, they are so beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Kotanushka said:


> Four weeks old but one day.


Love this pic! :001_wub: :001_wub:

They are all so cute 

I think I could easily have a little Burmese kitten in my life


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Kotanushka said:


> Some earlier ones.


wow your Burmese Babies are divine!! and the mother is just beautiful, i love Burmese cats, they are just so graceful looking, do the tonkinese breed get their super silky soft fur from Burmese?

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Love this pic! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> They are all so cute
> 
> I think I could easily have a little Burmese kitten in my life


One day i hope to be a slave to one! 

would love a choc or a blue, or a lilac......don't know how i would choose one lol


----------



## Emma1978 (Jan 6, 2014)

Awww how lovely. Just out of pure interest how much would a cat like these cost to buy?


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Emma1978 said:


> Awww how lovely. Just out of pure interest how much would a cat like these cost to buy?


Reply was sent to the personal mail box.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are beautiful, you take some lovely photos, how is the little one with no tail tip from mum biting it off? Has it healed ok? 

Shame the other one didn't make it, did you have to bottle feed the kittens for long after the c section? 

Looking forward to hearing what their pedigree names will be. Not sure which I would choose, I think I would just have to have them all, they are adorable.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

sharonbee said:


> They are beautiful, you take some lovely photos, how is the little one with no tail tip from mum biting it off? Has it healed ok?
> 
> Shame the other one didn't make it, did you have to bottle feed the kittens for long after the c section?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what their pedigree names will be. Not sure which I would choose, I think I would just have to have them all, they are adorable.


Thank you for your interest. 
The babies did not need any bottle feeding at all. The C section was done more than 15 hours after they had been born so they had their colostrum. The vet advised to wait so we did. 10 hours after the injection at the vet's the contractions started again for the last kitten, the hind legs appeared, got stuck for 15 min, we off to the vet for the C section. The last one did not make it. But it so happened that the 3 babies did not have any interruptions with their diet. The vet even called us when the mum was coming round after the op and advised to bring the babies to her which we did. The wound was stitched very well - some kind of inside stitches so she could not pull them out. I was amazed myself. 
After that just constant monitoring, little sleep for me, lots of care and good food for her and in 3 days she was walking around the house and attempting to jump on the furniture as she used to do! 
And today - 5 weeks old the last of them began eating from her plate (the lilac girl). So far I am planning to keep her as my second breeding queen unless after looking at her my mentor advises otherwise. 
I know I should have pushed them to eat earlier but they simply refused to bother with 8 good nipples for the 3 of them! 
The one with bitten tail is the most active, was the first to start eating his mash of kitten food and milk. The tail looks amusing - like a baby beaver - the tail is shortish and blunt, only furry. If I was looking for a pet, he would have won my heart paws down. 
We will name them after the Beatles songs: brown Rocky Raccoon, blue Mr Moonlight, the lilac girl - still thinking about it...


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Benefit of Rocky Raccoon - the one with the tail bitten. :001_tt1:


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

My mentor was right - Rocky turned out to be the most in demand.


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Lovely Photos, your babies are gorgeous! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

Kotanushka said:


> My mentor was right - Rocky turned out to be the most in demand.


Awwh bless him


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Rocky Raccoon (brown) is the main star. :001_wub:


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Savoy Truffle (blue boy) and Honey Pie (lilac girl).


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are simply gorgeous and I can see Rocky has a sense of humour too 
Really great photos


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww gorgeous photos!! :001_wub:


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Time flies. 
The two boys left yesterday. 
Two very happy families of jackpot winners. 
Very strange and quiet in our house. 
Cannot wait for the new litter - but only in November-December


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gone already  time really does fly! Wishing them all the best in their new homes


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

aww. good luck in your new homes babies x


----------

